# Conectar un amplificador por una fuente de Pc



## macrojam (Jul 6, 2006)

Holaa todos, tengo un amplificador pyramid de 1000w conectado por mi auto, y cuando lo escucho con el motor apagado me chupa toda la bateria. Quisiera saber si le puedo conectar a una fuente de pc normal(si le va a dar el cuero) para enchufarlo a la corriente electrica para no usar mi bateria cuando el motor no este en marcha. 

Gracias por sus respuestas


----------



## gaston sj (Jul 7, 2006)

hola una pregunta de donde sacarias corriente para alimentar la fuente de pc y que amperaje de entrada tiene la etapa  salu2


----------

